# Columbia, Missouri Games?



## jayaint (Jan 18, 2005)

I talked to Scion in another thread, but his group seems full and he is not the DM at the moment. Wondered if there were any other groups from CoMo hooked up to ENworld? I am moving back to there in June and would love to find a DM who needed an extra player. Thanks for any info if you are out there. I'm sure I will check V's Gate when I get back, too, but thought I might be able to do a little groundwork on here first.

-jay


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, welcome back to Columbia.  It seems that I'm also looking for a group as well.  Might want to check Valhalla's Gate.  Unfortunatly, the other game store in town went out of business, and they had 2nd. Edition stuff.


----------



## d20fool (Jan 29, 2005)

jayaint said:
			
		

> Wondered if there were any other groups from CoMo hooked up to ENworld? I am moving back to there in June and would love to find a DM who needed an extra player.
> -jay




If you're willing to drive a mere hour and half (one way) I've got a group in Clinton, although we are surprisingly full these days (knock on wood.)

I also made contact with a guy who runs Star Wars named Kurt there who seemed really cool.  I'll see if I can drag up his e-mail address.

Finally, there's the Columbia Games Guild.  I'm hoping the address is:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/columbia_game_guild 

Good luck! If you're ever in Clinton give me a ring.

d20fool


----------



## jayaint (Jan 29, 2005)

D20Fool, and possum... 

Thanks for saying hi. 

D20, in my single days... an hour and a half (one way) wouldn't have been that big of a deal, but now with a family around, it would be a tough sell. Thanks for the offer, and good luck keeping that group full.

Possum, I wont be back until early summer, at best, so if you happen to find a good group, please see if you can keep a seat warm for me. I for sure will be checking into V's Gate when I get back, but it can never hurt to keep a post up here @ EN. My regular DM from Columbia got eaten alive by the everquest-worldsofwarcraft-superherocity MMORPG phenomenon. I'm still working on him, but I'm guessing I'm going to have to cold call some other group. Which is cool. Never played with a group of "strangers" before!!!   

-jay


----------

